# What's the most significant new model Uber X vehicle?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

For me I would say it's a toss up between the Corolla Hybrid and Prius AWD.
Anything less reliable and with less than 50 mpg is simply not economically viable for a brand new UberX vehicle.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> Anything brand new is simply not economically viable for an UberX vehicle.


Here, fixed it for ya.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

For X? New?

You understand that the two should never appear together, right?


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> For X? New?
> 
> *You understand that the two should never appear together, right?*


Obviously, he doesn't, or he wouldn't have asked, right?

Let the aspiring millionaire Uber driver dream in peace. Reality will crash down upon him soon enough. Allow the kid to enjoy his moment in Uber bliss.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Here, fixed it for ya.


Lmao so true. You would be nuts to drive a new vehicle!


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I was not talking about about buying a new vehicle today, but buying today's newly introduced vehicles in 3, 5, or 8 years.
Brand new generation or entirely new 2019 or 2020 vehicles that will be fantastic UberX vehicles in 3 to 8 years.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

UberX still around in 3-8 years is a horrifying thought. How much more investor money should we burn before they pull the plug on this crap.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

LoveBC said:


> UberX still around in 3-8 years is a horrifying thought. How much more investor money should we burn before they pull the plug on this crap.


It's complicated
DiDi Of China and Uber of everywhere else both share the same international investors.
Those investor are working on a merger


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Here, fixed it for ya.


Love the profile name brother!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Ubernomics said:


> Love the profile name brother!


Thank you


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> For me I would say it's a toss up between the Corolla Hybrid and Prius AWD.
> Anything less reliable and with less than 50 mpg is simply not economically viable for a brand new UberX vehicle.


2012 Sienna if your in a big XL market

2012 Camry hybrid if your not.

Should have another 10 years left before your car gets kicked off the platform.


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

Prius AWD is a waste of money. It's over 20% more expensive than the regular model. It costs more than the Prius Prime. A good set of snow tires on a regular Prius will do much better in the winter.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

New, with new car warranty including scheduled oil changes.
Basically a maintenance fee ride for several years.

Good, bad, doesn’t matter?

Pre owned still ? King?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

nissan leaf $22,500 after tax credit.


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

njn said:


> nissan leaf $22,500 after tax credit.


226 mile range is to little in my opinion.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I want to buy Volvo Xc-90, new, for ridesharing. For 5 years credit it will be about 1000 a month payments. I can make 1000 after tax and gas driving rideshare. Why not?  

PS. Don't kill me...


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Taksomotor said:


> I want to buy Volvo Xc-90, new, for ridesharing. For 5 years credit it will be about 1000 a month payments. I can make 1000 after tax and gas driving rideshare. Why not? :smiles:
> 
> PS. Don't kill me...


The Bowers and Wilkins Audio in Volvos is fantastic with great clarity, detail and accuracy. The reliability in volvos is the exact opposite, absolutely terrible.
Volvos are the kind of brand people only lease but never buy.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Ubernomics said:


> Lmao so true. You would be nuts to drive a new vehicle!


Has ANYONE accused we Uberaire's of being sane? ... just askin'



Taksomotor said:


> I want to buy Volvo Xc-90, new, for ridesharing. For 5 years credit it will be about 1000 a month payments. I can make 1000 after tax and gas driving rideshare. Why not? :smiles:
> 
> PS. Don't kill me...


Buy what you want it's a free country... murder is illegal here in the states... just sayin'



LoveBC said:


> UberX still around in 3-8 years is a horrifying thought. How much more investor money should we burn before they pull the plug on this crap.


Who's the 'WE' in this equation?... sure doesn't include me... just wonderin'


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> I want to buy Volvo Xc-90, new, for ridesharing. For 5 years credit it will be about 1000 a month payments. I can make 1000 after tax and gas driving rideshare. Why not? :smiles:
> 
> PS. Don't kill me...


One of the worst ideas I've heard today!


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm not sure why people are against new cars. I started Ubering/Lyfting with an old 2013 Focus. Bought a second car (2018 Elantra Sport) primarily to Uber. Out the door was $22,000 ($4,000 uber money down; 6 year loan just in case but goal was to pay off in a year). 30,000 miles into it I only have $5,000 left to pay. Not all Uber money has gone back into the car. I use the Focus as the daily.

Buying a new car is not a death wish like people say. I will say though, buying a new car to Uber to hell AND use as a daily is probably not the best if you normally drive a lot (as I do). But it's still doable as long as you track all the data and know where your money is going at all times.

Basically I will have a brand-new car paid off in a year from purchase and still making pocket money as *pure profit (*minus taxes and gas)


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> I'm not sure why people are against new cars. I started Ubering/Lyfting with an old 2013 Focus. Bought a second car (2018 Elantra Sport) primarily to Uber. Out the door was $22,000 ($4,000 uber money down; 6 year loan just in case but goal was to pay off in a year). 30,000 miles into it I only have $5,000 left to pay. Not all Uber money has gone back into the car. I use the Focus as the daily.
> 
> Buying a new car is not a death wish like people say. I will say though, buying a new car to Uber to hell AND use as a daily is probably not the best if you normally drive a lot (as I do). But it's still doable as long as you track all the data and know where your money is going at all times.
> 
> Basically I will have a brand-new car paid off in a year from purchase and still making pocket money as *pure profit (*minus taxes and gas)


Buying or leasing a new car is a horrible financial decision even for people who make a lot more money than Uber Drivers.
The depreciation on a new car is like constantly throwing money out the window.
On a very old car the maintenance is very costly. Smart people always buy cars that are old enough not to have horrible depreciation and new enough not to have horrible reliability and maintenance costs.
If someone has money to burn, new cars don't make much of a difference.
For normal people new cars over a lifetime can add up to hundreds of thousands of missing dollars from their retirement savings. Just imagine if a person kept investigating they money they saved on a used car instead of a new car over an entire lifetime. That money would grow and grow over the decades.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

New car maybe a bad financial decision, but it's a great quality of life decision in my book


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

When I bought my 2019 Honda Insight hybrid, Ubering wasn't even a gleam in my eye. About three months later, when I started whoring her out - which I feel bad about because none of us anticipated that when she came to live with us - I found that the Insight is a wonderful car for rideshare. I get about 50 MPG, it is comfortable for everyone in it - smaller than an Accord and larger than a Civic - and it has a decent sized trunk.

Everyone has their own sense of work/life balance. Some " go to work" and get in their other car. Some drive around in their beloved personal ride and turn on the app when they feel like it. Most of us are somewhere in between.



Sal29 said:


> Buying or leasing a new car is a horrible financial decision even for people who make a lot more money than Uber Drivers.
> The depreciation on a new car is like constantly throwing money out the window.
> On a very old car the maintenance is very costly. Smart people always buy cars that are old enough not to have horrible depreciation and new enough not to have horrible reliability and maintenance costs.
> If someone has money to burn, new cars don't make much of a difference.
> For normal people new cars over a lifetime can add up to hundreds of thousands of missing dollars from their retirement savings. Just imagine if a person kept investigating they money they saved on a used car instead of a new car over an entire lifetime. That money would grow and grow over the decades.


I think the best value is Certified Pre-owned from a reputable dealer.Most are off lease and if you get a low mileage one it wont have been abused. Of course you will go through the 12K warranty in a number of months, but if it is a good car to begin with, it will last quite a while.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Taksomotor said:


> I want to buy Volvo Xc-90, new, for ridesharing. For 5 years credit it will be about 1000 a month payments. I can make 1000 after tax and gas driving rideshare. Why not? :smiles:
> 
> PS. Don't kill me...


Car will be a throw away after 5 years


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Ubernomics said:


> Car will be a throw away after 5 years


Yeah, kinda stupid, I know.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

A 2011 Kia Forte.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

I bought my brand new 2015 Prius more than 3 1/2 years ago, after doing Uber with my older Corolla for 2 month. So far, it's been a great ridesharing car. 50 mpg day in and out,
very little maintenance, plenty of room.
I've been very pleased with the reliability of this car. 115 k miles so far and still drive smooth without any problems. Can't think of a better car for UberX.


----------



## HumbleKid (Mar 16, 2017)

I'd recommend the peanut mobile! It's fully loaded with all the bells and whistles! Fulfills your every need!


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Jack Marrero said:


> I bought my brand new 2015 Prius more than 3 1/2 years ago, after doing Uber with my older Corolla for 2 month. So far, it's been a great ridesharing car. 50 mpg day in and out,
> very little maintenance, plenty of room.
> I've been very pleased with the reliability of this car. 115 k miles so far and still drive smooth without any problems. Can't think of a better car for UberX.


Even though the 2015 Prius is by far the most reliable gen 3 Prius with a better inverter, better pistons and better piston rings, you should still get a full egr system and intake manifold cleaning and get an oil catch can installed.
Don't forget the battery fan cleaning either.
These are very important if you want to get your moneys worth and make it to 300, 400, or 500k miles.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> It's complicated
> DiDi Of China and Uber of everywhere else both share the same international investors.
> Those investor are working on a merger


DIDUBER ?

I


HumbleKid said:


> I'd recommend the peanut mobile! It's fully loaded with all the bells and whistles! Fulfills your every need!
> 
> View attachment 306962


 Would drive that . . .


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> I'm not sure why people are against new cars. I started Ubering/Lyfting with an old 2013 Focus. Bought a second car (2018 Elantra Sport) primarily to Uber. Out the door was $22,000 ($4,000 uber money down; 6 year loan just in case but goal was to pay off in a year). 30,000 miles into it I only have $5,000 left to pay. Not all Uber money has gone back into the car. I use the Focus as the daily.
> 
> Buying a new car is not a death wish like people say. I will say though, buying a new car to Uber to hell AND use as a daily is probably not the best if you normally drive a lot (as I do). But it's still doable as long as you track all the data and know where your money is going at all times.
> 
> Basically I will have a brand-new car paid off in a year from purchase and still making pocket money as *pure profit (*minus taxes and gas)


It's not impossible but a 2016 at $12k would have been a lot easier on your pocket.



Sal29 said:


> Buying or leasing a new car is a horrible financial decision even for people who make a lot more money than Uber Drivers.
> The depreciation on a new car is like constantly throwing money out the window.
> On a very old car the maintenance is very costly. Smart people always buy cars that are old enough not to have horrible depreciation and new enough not to have horrible reliability and maintenance costs.
> If someone has money to burn, new cars don't make much of a difference.
> For normal people new cars over a lifetime can add up to hundreds of thousands of missing dollars from their retirement savings. Just imagine if a person kept investigating they money they saved on a used car instead of a new car over an entire lifetime. That money would grow and grow over the decades.


Depends on credit and intent. You can buy new for the same price as a used model with 0% interest if you got the right credit.

Also anyone that buys a car once every 10-15 years usually buy brand new.

Lastly when you buy used someone else rightfully paid for that first 30k/50k of mileage. Do the math the reduced price is only the mileage used and many times less. Still wouldn't buy anything new for rideshare.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Here, fixed it for ya.


Not totally true. I bought a new car cus I wanted something nice and new. My day job pays for the car. I pay for the car even if I don't rideshare. No extra cost ridesharing except cheap rideshare insurance and gas. And I do uber/lyft for extra money/destination trips/get out the house when bored. So a new car works, but only if it is paid by a job and rideshare is extra. Full time rideshare? Keep cost down by buying cheap and used.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Not totally true. I bought a new car cus I wanted something nice and new. My day job pays for the car. I pay for the car even if I don't rideshare. No extra cost ridesharing except cheap rideshare insurance and gas. And I do uber/lyft for extra money/destination trips/get out the house when bored. So a new car works, but only if it is paid by a job and rideshare is extra. Full time rideshare? Keep cost down by buying cheap and used.


Correct, and your situation will be the exception.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> For me I would say it's a toss up between the Corolla Hybrid and Prius AWD.
> Anything less reliable and with less than 50 mpg is simply not economically viable for a brand new UberX vehicle.


I recommend Honda Civic under10 k I got the lesson by get 55k. Car and never made it back only Uber made money after me


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> I'm not sure why people are against new cars. I started Ubering/Lyfting with an old 2013 Focus. Bought a second car (2018 Elantra Sport) primarily to Uber. Out the door was $22,000 ($4,000 uber money down; 6 year loan just in case but goal was to pay off in a year). 30,000 miles into it I only have $5,000 left to pay. Not all Uber money has gone back into the car. I use the Focus as the daily.
> 
> Buying a new car is not a death wish like people say. I will say though, buying a new car to Uber to hell AND use as a daily is probably not the best if you normally drive a lot (as I do). But it's still doable as long as you track all the data and know where your money is going at all times.
> 
> Basically I will have a brand-new car paid off in a year from purchase and still making pocket money as *pure profit (*minus taxes and gas)


but you're not using the new car....if you're buying a new car just as a backup to your older car for when the older car goes down and needs to be in the shop that's one thing but to use a new car as your regular is what people take issue with


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> Buying or leasing a new car is a horrible financial decision even for people who make a lot more money than Uber Drivers.
> The depreciation on a new car is like constantly throwing money out the window.
> On a very old car the maintenance is very costly. Smart people always buy cars that are old enough not to have horrible depreciation and new enough not to have horrible reliability and maintenance costs.
> If someone has money to burn, new cars don't make much of a difference.
> For normal people new cars over a lifetime can add up to hundreds of thousands of missing dollars from their retirement savings. Just imagine if a person kept investigating they money they saved on a used car instead of a new car over an entire lifetime. That money would grow and grow over the decades.


Are not worth to buy any car now to drive UBER


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> Even though the 2015 Prius is by far the most reliable gen 3 Prius with a better inverter, better pistons and better piston rings, you should still get a full egr system and intake manifold cleaning and get an oil catch can installed.
> Don't forget the battery fan cleaning either.
> These are very important if you want to get your moneys worth and make it to 300, 400, or 500k miles.


i drive the 2010, not a great year, but no problems yet. I have 76k, when is the suggested mileage for egr cleaning? I do mobil 1 synthetic every 10k, change my own filters. Still on original brakes


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

dryverjohn said:


> i drive the 2010, not a great year, but no problems yet. I have 76k, when is the suggested mileage for egr cleaning? I do mobil 1 synthetic every 10k, change my own filters. Still on original brakes


The way to tell is rattling during cold start in extremely cold temperatures or check engine light with code p401.
https://www.toyoheadquarters.com/th...ulation-egr-valve-warranty-extension-zf3.800/


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ubernomics said:


> Love the profile name brother!


Carefully, this physically arouses him


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> I'm not sure why people are against new cars. I started Ubering/Lyfting with an old 2013 Focus. Bought a second car (2018 Elantra Sport) primarily to Uber. Out the door was $22,000 ($4,000 uber money down; 6 year loan just in case but goal was to pay off in a year). 30,000 miles into it I only have $5,000 left to pay. Not all Uber money has gone back into the car. I use the Focus as the daily.
> 
> Buying a new car is not a death wish like people say. I will say though, buying a new car to Uber to hell AND use as a daily is probably not the best if you normally drive a lot (as I do). But it's still doable as long as you track all the data and know where your money is going at all times.
> 
> Basically I will have a brand-new car paid off in a year from purchase and still making pocket money as *pure profit (*minus taxes and gas)


Because rates have fallen by over half, with no end in sight to how far they can fall. In some markets back to back fares can't make you $10.00 an hour anymore.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Correct, and your situation will be the exception.


Depends on how many miles your putting on it.


----------

